# Rides



## knightjh (Aug 24, 2004)

I'm looking for a website that has info about road rides in the Mid-Atlantic area
Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## StageHand (Dec 27, 2002)

Ummm, I can think of several sites (none of which I can remember URL's for) to find cue sheets for the mid-atlantic. Seeing as how the mid-atlantic seems to stretch from Virginia (Wasn't that South at one point?) to New York, and west to West Virginia, where do you want to ride?


----------



## propp2531 (Feb 19, 2004)

http://www.bikethisway.com/


----------

